# Greetings from Southern Calif!



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I decided to join this forum since so many people now own my line.....

My name is Karen Mac Auley.....I'm a show breeder in CA......I will be here to answer any questions you may have regarding breeding and showing your Betta fish.......


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome, Martinsmommy! We're glad to have you and we welcome any advice you can give us on breeding and showing.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

welcome to the forum. Are you selling your bettas? what type of bettas do you breed?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Karen.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome! Funny avatar:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love your avatar!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome....I'm glad you like my avatar.....

I specialize in multi color halfmoon Betta's.....


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is a link to my website so you can see what I breed...
http://quicksilverchihuahuas.webs.com/mybettasplendens.htm


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Karen! I am also a show breeder/winner that that joined this forum from PA. Welcome! I have seen your fish at show and the name of your line is very well deserved.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome! Love the avatar! :]


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yay! I'm so glad your here :-D We definitely need some more experienced breeders around here who can lend their expertise to us newbies.

Plus you'll get to see lots of pictures of your grand-fishies LOL


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Welcome Karen!

This forum will be the best place for you to be updated on the pair you sent me (purple DT male, ST purple female...awesome choice of female BTW!) since I'm more active on this forum than any of the others. We can definately use your help in the breeding section!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

:blink: You're here!!! :-D Not trying to be a creeper or anything, but I goggle over you bettas on Aquabid, they are some of the best looking fish by far!!

I'm a simple college student with no room for extra fish, but I hope to own one of your amazing bettas one day


----------



## Bettame (Jul 28, 2010)

So awesome!!! May I ask if you live closer to San Diego or Los Angeles. I live in Orange County. I've always wanted to order your fish from Aquabid but I was scared of having the fish being shipped far away or something. I don't breed fishes but I really like to keep them as pets.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Welcome! I love your avatar!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome, such gorgeous fish!

And I gotta say, I LOVE LOVE Chihuahua's .. I have a purebred and a mix. they are the best little doggies! <3


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! I've been trying to read some of the threads..

Bettame, I'm in San Jacinto which is pretty close to you...Just let me know if there is anything you are looking for...I have some pretty nice pets available from time to time....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome!!!!! Glad to have you here.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Welcome! Your bettas are beatiful! I envy them all. One day I will buy one off you.....


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome! I've seen your fish on AB. They're always beautiful. Happy forum-ing.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice fish! Not sure if it was a bad day for pics but the fish kind of look overfed :lol:

Oh! You only live like an hour away from me!!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! It's great to have you here!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks again for the welcome...

Alex, my fish are always pleasantly plump lol That is what makes them the top in the USA.....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well fed fish are better breeders and just more active in general ;-)


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  You have beautiful fish. I drool over them often. XD


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Karen, your'e coming to the golden state betta's january meeting, Right? I am going, so I'll see you there!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Shinybetta, 

Yes, I'm planning on attending the GSB meeting.....It would be a huge problem if I didn't considering it is at my house lol.......

Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wanna go  I'd kill to see your fish room LOL


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Shinybetta, 
I'll be there too.

Looking forward to meeting you as well.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, you have some beauties!


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

You have absolutely gorgeous bettas!!!! I am so jealous!! Who are you on aquabid? I would love one of your beauties one day!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

She's Martinismommy (hope I didn't spell that wrong lol) on everything, including AB (eek...did that sound snotty? I hope not...). 

I would also love one of your fish, they're so amazing! (for lack of a better word)


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, I am Martinismommy on Aquabid......I have the same name for all my fish business.......


----------

